# Middle Ridge



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

of the Greys River in Wyoming.

Big Greys on this side:


Little Greys, down under the fog, on the other:


.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love that country up there..


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pic's goob... The Greys have been on my bucket list for a long, long time. Funny how we always think we will have the time to fulfill dreams and before we know it, life just goes on by. The Bitterroots in Montana is the other dream that will never come to be. Oh well, I'll live vicariously through pictures my friend!;-)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Unit H and G....some of the greatest, most beautiful places on earth I've had the pleasure to hunt.


----------

